#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Πρόστιμο ΙΚΑ για μη πληρωμή ΑΠΔ

## pan1891

Έχω υποβάλλει ΑΠΔ στο ΙΚΑ για εργασίες σκυροδέτησης οικοδομής αλλά δεν έχω πληρώσει. Ποιό είναι το πρόστιμο του ΙΚΑ σε αυτή την περίπτωση?

----------

